# Tee Jay the cartoonist doing comics



## Tee Jay (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea... That pretty much explains it. I have about 20 notebooks of comics ive done, and ive just started another one that im posting up on a certain site... alot of people like it but im looking for fresh ideas. If u want to see what ive done let me know and we'll get in touch. If you have any ideas lets talk.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 25, 2010)

First rule of advertising: Make it easy for people to see what you're selling.

Just implying that it's on a "certain site" means people would have to search, and lets face it, there's loads of sites to look at with no actual reward offered. It might be a tough search and it might turn out you draw terribly. You might draw well, but still, there's no real impetus for us to search.

Likewise, if you want your stuff out there, the target audience shouldn't need to ASK to see stuff.

TL;DR - Post some stuff up or give links, otherwise the chances of this thread sinking are high. Let people make up their minds without the cryptic challenges.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 26, 2010)

I have this blog and am willing to post anything I think is good. You can always send me a link to some of your work or even email it to me  and I am more than willing to give you feedback.


----------

